# New Champion 2500W Inverter/Gen Dual Fuel...... D.O.A.



## RET. L.E.O. 482B (Apr 25, 2021)

Hi, I am new here and with gens so please excuse my ignorance.
I unboxed my new Champion Model 200961, 2500W Dual Fuel Inverter/generator two days ago. I did the steps for proper start and break in seen on YouTube. I put a tablespoon of Lucas in the cylinder, let it set for 15 minutes, filled the crankcase with the oil that Champion provided, gave the pull rope 3 or 4 slow pulls followed by 5 or 6 rapid pulls. They were smooth as silk. I then put in premium non-ethanol gas with Stabil, replaced the spark plug, set it on choke and tried to pull.......I couldn't pull more than a foot or more and the rope would actually pull back into the machine so hard it's a wonder it didn't pull my arm off LOL.
I removed the spark plug and pulled again, it was smooth as silk again and would pull out probably two or three ft. Put the plug back in and again it was total resistance again with the pull rope pulling out of my hand.
I called Champion Customer Service (Tip: leave your number and have them give you a call back) Extremely friendly service rep. He was kind of confused by my experience with the gen. He said the only thing he could think of would be a bad recoil assembly.
He said it was a matter of just removing 3 bolts. After looking on YouTube I see you have to split the gen and remove the front control panel to get to those three bolts. My mechanical ability on a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being the best.....I would be a 4. I recently have had a major heart attack and try to avoid stress and such. Turns out there's a Champion approved repair shop in my town. He said he would send me the assembly and then take it to the shop and have them bill Champion for the labor. I was pretty impressed with that. The shop is running 3 weeks behind right now. I kind of hate that as May is typically our major storm month and I was really looking forward to have a backup inverter.
Does their "over the phone diagnosis" sound right? How hard is it to replace this assembly?
Thanks for your ideas and help!


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Are you within the 30 days or whatever to just return and get another one? The Champion diagnosis could be correct but I'm suspicious that it worked fine during your cylinder oiling but then suddenly became mechanically bound up? Are they sending you a new recoil starter assembly or do you disassemble and call again? If you're not mechanically comfortable taking it apart there's potential to do more harm than good. I'd just get a replacement or take to the shop.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

I’m thinking that the unit hydro-locks due to the oil in the cylinder. Try several quick pulls with the spark plug removed to blow out the Oil. Maybe even pour a spoonful of gas in to make it thinner and easier to blow out. Will make a mess unless you cover the hole with a rag or two. Replace spark plug and see if it rotates as normal. If so, try to start it. I would have used a little 2-stroke Oil instead. Dutchy


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I would not have put the Lucas in the cylinder. It's probably going to work fine once you burn it out of there.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

LaSwamp said:


> I would not have put the Lucas in the cylinder. It's probably going to work fine once you burn it out of there.


That’s what I said above. A 2-stroke oil is meant to burn. A 4-stroke oil resists burning, especially a synthetic oil. I’m betting it will fire up once the combustion chamber is cleared out. Hopefully he keeps us posted. Dutchy


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Hydro lock is a possibility, but only a tbsp of oil and from your description you pulled the starter rope with plug removed afterwards. That's a 79cc engine and a tsbp is 15cc so 4-5 tbsp might hydro lock it. Pouring a little gas in the spark plug hole can't hurt at this point. Personally, I've always thought there's enough oil left in the cylinder from assembling to preclude adding additional. I'd be wary of doing too much to the unit, as you could void the warranty. Maybe I'm superstitious, but I'd be pushing for a new unit as it's rare for anything to be D.O.A. Monday assembly could be a possibility.


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

I would follow the owner's manual rather than You Tube for break-in procedures, or anything else.

I wonder what the use of a Lucas product in the combustion chamber is supposed to do for a proper first-start and break-in.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Yup, oil in the cylinder = hydrolock unless you get it all out of there...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

I would to have used fogging oil for a top end lube.
that is what it is made for...

yea they like some sort of lube for the top cyl for the first start up to help seal the rings...
that fog oil works the best.

take an air wand with the small dia and stick it in the spark plug hole to help clear the cyl...
and a bit of gasoline would help wash down the oil..
the blow that out with the air wand.
a small shot of fogging oil and a role over will lube the cyl enough.
then try to start.

and if it starts shut down fast then change out the oil right away to clear the gasoline out of the bottom end.

so does the recoil still work ok when the spark plug is out??


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

Quote: "yea they like some sort of lube for the top cyl for the first start up to help seal the rings... "

That's a new one on me. I've never seen that before for factory-new engine first-starts.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Remove the plug and wipe it clean. Pull the engine over several times and reinstall the plug. A squirt or starting fluid wouldn’t hurt either. If it continues to lock up, it’s a defect.


----------



## RET. L.E.O. 482B (Apr 25, 2021)

I'm not inclined much at mechanical things and usually screw things up when I try to fix. I'm past the 30 day return period due to my heart attack and the three stints set me back quite a bit. With the spark plug out it pulls smooth and easy like silk. Plug in and it's a battle to pull a foot and then it whips the pull out of my hand.
My plan for tomorrow is to put a small amount of gas in the cylinder and pull vigorously with the plug out, also use air from my compressor to blow it out. Another idea maybe is use a nylon pistol cleaning rod with a medium size cotton patch attached to absorb any fluid.
I plan on breaking it in with running it one hour w/out any load with the provided oil from Champion, then change that oil with good ole reg dead dino juice (Honda 10/30) run for a hour with small load, change oil again, run for three hrs with . Then at hour five use Royal Purple 10/30 break in oil for 5 hours. Then drain and refill with regular Royal Purple full synthetic 10/30 and then due a change at every 50 hrs. Sound like a good plan? 
This has been a nightmare from when I ordered it from Amazon Dec 28th. Said it shipped a couple of times....nothing showed up. I called Amazon a couple of times when they showed it shipped but nothing came. UPS Tracking showed a label had been printed but no item picked up. In late Feb. I called Champion and told them what was going on...........a week later I had two at the door and another a day away LOL!!! I returned the two extras.
Thanks to everyone for all the thoughts and guidance. This is my first gen and sure my last.....I want it to last for a LONG time....LOL!!!!!


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

From one LEO to another. See my post #3. Just do that, no need to over do it. You are your worst own enemy. 😬 Just run it for a couple of minutes and dump the oil in case of fuel dilution. Use that Honda oil for 5 hours with a small load on it. A fan or something. Not good to run without anything. Then switch to a good synthetic like Amsoil. Don’t use breakin Oil at this point. Keep it simple 😉 Dutchy


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

@ retiredLEO: I too had a quad bypass and a stent.
There are two ways to skin this cat: If you fail to solve the problem, order another, then return the faulty one and tell them the one you are returning is faulty. They could care less if you are not a chronic return person. After all you are the one being screwed if you cannot get the unit to run.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

ToolLover said:


> @ retiredLEO: I too had a quad bypass and a stent.
> There are two ways to skin this cat: If you fail to solve the problem, order another, then return the faulty one and tell them the one you are returning is faulty. They could care less if you are not a chronic return person. After all you are the one being screwed if you cannot get the unit to run.


Yes I agree. If it were me in this predicament I'd return it. However, if that's not an option then start with step #3. I'm sure that it will run once the oil is flushed out of the combustion chamber. I'd change the spark plug too after the breakin is done. It will have engine oil carbon on it. (use a little 2-stroke oil next time if you think it's needed)
Here's a link to Amsoil. Order some and have it in a day or two right to your door. Dutchy





4 Stroke Power Equipment: Shop Oil for 4 Stroke Equipment - AMSOIL


Shop for 4 Stroke Power Equipment at AMSOIL. Find the full line of premium AMSOIL products and buy online for delivery to your home.




www.amsoil.com


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

I think the moral here is to read the manual and follow it. You can find anything on the internet, some of the info is actually correct. Maybe fogging oil will set the rings, two cycle oil will burn off, etc. I've been working on engines for sixty years and think I've learned a few things, however, not going to jeopardize a three year warranty on some half fast idea.


----------



## RET. L.E.O. 482B (Apr 25, 2021)

Lesson learned...as usual...the hard way


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

ToolLover said:


> @ retiredLEO: I too had a quad bypass and a stent.
> There are two ways to skin this cat: If you fail to solve the problem, order another, then return the faulty one and tell them the one you are returning is faulty. They could care less if you are not a chronic return person. After all you are the one being screwed if you cannot get the unit to run.


I don't believe I'd do this. It's likely that serial numbers are checked both going out and coming in. Serial numbers are commonly used for warranty work as well. Returning a serial number that you weren't sent could trigger alarm bells. You likely would be stuck with two generators.


----------



## RET. L.E.O. 482B (Apr 25, 2021)

Well by now you all probably heard a loud shout of "Thank You!!!!!! from the IL/MO border It was intended for all of you who posted and helped!
I did as described in #3 plus I used a nylon pistol cleaning rod with a lint free large patch. I was careful not to let the patch not go all the way into the cylinder....that would have been a nightmare!
It fired right off on the 2nd pull.....I was thrilled! It's running right now, working on that first hour. Next is a oil change with Honda 10/30 Oil. Light load for a hour and then alternate loads for the next three hours. I'll run it way more with load than no load. Hour 5 will be a oil change of AMSOIL 5/30, new Champion Spark Plug.
Special thanks Dutchy491, I really appreciate your help, I am your newest AMSOIL Customer? Do you agree with the 50 
Hr oil changes?
THANKS AGAIN Everyone!


----------



## RET. L.E.O. 482B (Apr 25, 2021)

Airstreamer67 said:


> I don't believe I'd do this. It's likely that serial numbers are checked both going out and coming in. Serial numbers are commonly used for warranty work as well. Returning a serial number that you weren't sent could trigger alarm bells. You likely would be stuck with two generators.


I fully agree. I was a Deputy for 17 years and this kind of thing just doesn't set well for me. To each their own but I just wouldn't feel right.


----------



## RET. L.E.O. 482B (Apr 25, 2021)

The other things I added (that hasn't hurt) was a hour meter and a magnetic dip stick......a hard item to find!


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for coming back to let us know how things turned out!! We really appreciate it.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

That’s awesome, glad that you got it running. I’m a fan of 10w30 or 10w40 in small hot running engines, but choose what the manual advises is the best bet. 50hour interval is good, but if she’s run really hard due to a lengthy outage, sooner doesn’t hurt. See if you can source a magnetic drain plug as an extra layer of protection. Catches the ferrous particles in the Oil that would normally be caught in a filter. IowaGold might chime in with info for you. Or google Goldplug. Happy she’s running for you brother, Dutchy


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Just noticed that you have a magnetic dipstick 👍


----------



## RET. L.E.O. 482B (Apr 25, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> Just noticed that you have a magnetic dipstick 👍


 I'm sure glad I did also. The magnetic tip was covered in grey/silver particulates. Even had a little sprue on it. It wasn't cheap to buy and even harder to find but it's proving to be a great addition. If someone can't find one for their 2500W just let me know and I'll be glad to help


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Go ahead and name the company or post a link. Good info to have....


----------



## RET. L.E.O. 482B (Apr 25, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> Go ahead and name the company or post a link. Good info to have....


Just go to Amazon and search 
*GenExhaust Compatible with Champion 2000/2500 Watt Inverter Generator - Easy USE Magnetic Oil Dipstick
I checked my parts diagram on Champions parts list on line for my particular gen and the dip stick number matched up with the one Amazon has.....perfect fit*


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Be careful with those magnetic tip dipsticks. I've read a lot of reports of the magnet dropping off the end and into the crankcase. That could be catastrophic if it happens while the engine is running.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

LA not on the good brands of them!


----------



## RET. L.E.O. 482B (Apr 25, 2021)

iowagold said:


> LA not on the good brands of them!


I'm wiping it off at my break in oil changes and it's solid as a rock. Really doing a good job of grabbing the particulates left from machining. Nothing but good reviews on Amazon.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup the oil magnets work!
think to do them on all of the other equipment too!
cars, trucks, heavy equipment etc.


----------



## RET. L.E.O. 482B (Apr 25, 2021)

Whats everyone's preferred premium spark plug choice for their gen? My Champion gen came with a Torch E6RTC, Chinese special I'm sure. They show a NGKBPR5HS in the owners manual as a alternative. I have also found where Champion L87YC crosses with the TORCH. Is there any benefit to a Iridium plug if available? What your choice for a good plug?
Thanks!


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

NGK is what you seek.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

iridium only if you use propane or natural gas...

for the rest just use the standard ngk.


----------

